# Ist eine weiche nach einem Router möglich?



## Andi553 (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 wir haben bereits ein Netzwerk mit einem Netgear-Router am laufen.
 Meine Frage: ist es möglich nach dem Router eine Weiche zwischen zu schalten,
 um einen Weiteren Computer an das Netzwerk zu hängen?

 danke für eure Antwort,
 Andi


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Februar 2005)

Klar ist das möglich. Ein Switch reicht aber aus, da ein Router im Prinzip 2 Netzwerke verbindet und ich nicht denke, dass die anderen Rechner die du in das Netzwerk bringen willst in einem eigenen Netzwerk liegen (sollen).


----------



## Andi553 (19. Februar 2005)

was ist eine switch?
 weiche?


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Februar 2005)

Ja, man könnte dazu Weiche sagen bzw. sich einen Switch darunter vorstellen.
Was möchtest du denn genau erreichen? Geht es einfach nur darum, dass weitere Rechner über einen DSL-Router online gehen können?


----------



## Andi553 (20. Februar 2005)

Ja genau. Es soll einfach ein weiterer Pc am Routernetzwerk
  hängen wobei der Router voll belegt ist.

  Soweit ich weis, ist eine Switch ein Schalter und eine
  Weiche eine art Splitter (aus 1Kabel mach 2Kabel).

 Es müssen jedenfalls beide Computer gleichzeitig Online sein.


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Februar 2005)

Ein Switch ist ein "aus 1 mach bis zu 48 Kabel"-Gerät. Gibts in allen Größen...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switch_(Computertechnik)


----------



## Andi553 (20. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Link.
 jezt bleibt nur noch die Preisfrage.
 Wieviel darf denn so ein einfacher Switch wie ich ihn benötige kosten?


----------



## RealPax (22. Februar 2005)

20-25 EUR da es für dein Problem ein kleiner 4 bzw. 5 Port Switch tut.


----------



## Andi553 (22. Februar 2005)

Ok. Danke dann hab ich mit 17€ ja nicht zu viel ausgegeben.


----------

